# UCLA vs. Chapman



## Xizor (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello everyone!

First let me say how I appreciate everything I read on this forum. It has been a great relief that so many of us go through the same nerve-wracking phases during these admission processes!

I cross my fingers for everyone that has no answer from the schools of his choice yet.

I'd like to hear your opinion about a choice I soon will have to make:

I was lucky enough to have been accepted in the UCLA directing MFA program. I also applied to Chapman University where the decision is still pending: I sent them a DVD a week ago, they want to take a look and may get back to me about an interview.

It seems I have to make my choice about UCLA until April 15th. Now I doubt that I'll get an answer from Chapman this soon. What should I do? I think I will go for UCLA at this point - it's my fiorst choice anyway, but it would be great to hear from you guys about your experiences with these two schools and the pro and cons for each of them.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 4, 2009)

You can ask for an extension.

I'd choose UCLA...Chapman's a great program, but UCLA is in LA versus some miles away, which provides resources and opportunities in your backyard instead of an hour plus away, and UCLA has the reputation that Chapman's on its way to building, also, UCLA is cheaper...

Chapman is a great program, and should you get into both, you can't make a bad decision.


----------



## solojones (Apr 4, 2009)

Just for the sake of knowing so you can make a real decision, I would call Chapman and ask about your status. I did that and found out I got into the directing program, their administration is just behind on getting paperwork through and things sent out. They are supposed to start sending them out now but it's true it could still be a while before you hear. 

Call admissions, ask for the grad film person, and tell her that you got into UCLA and really need to know about your status at Chapman. When they know that you have a chance to go somewhere else, it tends to hurry them up. This worked for both myself and my brother with Chapman... they really need to just make their application deadlines earlier, though.

UCLA obviously has an established reputation and being in LA is always a plus for access to things like internships. As far as actual quality of education, though, I have garnered the impression that UCLA's program has gone down from where it once was. Actually a lot of its profs have gone to Chapman. And this is partly from my screenwriting prof who went to UCLA and was once offered the position as head of the screenwriting program. Even having dropped some in reputation, though, it's still a good established school and would not be a bad choice whatsoever.

It also comes down to personal best fit, though. Because Chapman also has a great program and a lot of upsides in terms of how it's structured, IMHO, I'd put it on equal footing with UCLA. The biggest drawback is being out of LA, of course, and being a newer program (although one with a rapidly growing reputation). 

Still, it's personal preference. Have you been to both schools and talked to students? If you know what you feel about each school, I think that's the most important thing. Pick the best fit for you.

But seriously, call Chapman and ask about your status. It really doesn't bother them, trust me, and you very well may hear back sooner. I did this and they made sure to call me before the USC admitted students day event happened (which is today, although I couldn't go anyway).


----------



## Xizor (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi!

Did what you suggested. The admission adviser at Chapman told me something like "I can't give you an official answer yet, but it look very very good for you. We'll send out the letters by the end of the week."

So I assume I'm in, even without Interview... 

I interviewd with 2 UCLA profs and the athmosphere was really nice. I could imagine very well studying there. As for Chapman - only e-Mail contact with Gil Bettman. That was nice, but of course its different than actually meeting the people you're supposed to work with. 

As I live in Europe I don't have the chance to visit the schools in time for my due decision.


----------



## solojones (Apr 7, 2009)

Right, I see now that it wouldn't be practical to visit since you're in Austria (great place, BTW. One of my favourite countries). 

But yes, that does sound like you are pretty much getting into Chapman. I feel like this is a really hard decision. Both have their pros and cons. Like I've said, I've heard UCLA's program has lost a lot of its prestige and quality in recent years, but who knows. It's still in LA and has been around longer than Chapman. But I know Chapman has better facilities and that you work on more projects (and retain the copyright to them). Plus UCLA is a 4 year program and Chapman is 3. 

I don't know. Again, try to gather information on the feel of the schools and which one you think will suit you better.


----------



## Xizor (Apr 8, 2009)

I think i will be going for UCLA. Most importantly because the "independent" side of their program appeals to me a lot. As I am really a fan of European art house cinema but at the same time want to learn about fluent storytelling Ã  la Hollywood, UCLA seems to be more appropriate to my needs. 

Also, even though I would always put the quality of the education first, where I am coming from, no one ever has heard of Chapman University. UCLA is known by everyone. 

On the other hand, I'd love to be part of a rising new school. Then again, maybe UCLA will rise to the top again, as you pointed out. 

Really a hard choice. 

Any further advice - anyone?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 8, 2009)

Um...let me put this nicely.

UCLA hasn't fallen.  It's still awesome.

They're both great schools.

Also, I believe UCLA allows students to retain copyright...though that's not as big of a deal as you think.  

The biggest up Chapman has on any CA school, in my opinion, is that they fund your films.

Solo, what's up with the anti-UCLA and anti-AFI sentiments?  People talked a lot of trash about schools last year, especially Chapman, and we've managed to avoid that this year so far.  No need to build a school up by shooting another one down...the school doesn't need it.


----------



## solojones (Apr 8, 2009)

I wasn't trying to trash a school or even give my opinion. I was simply relaying what I had heard from other film students. That's why I specifically said I didn't know if it was true or not. I really wasn't trying to be rude.

I'm not sure when I ever said anything about AFI... if I did, it could only have been along the lines that I personally don't like AFI's program. But it's certainly right for a lot of people.

Xizor, the independent and arthouse aspects of your background may very well mesh with UCLA. I think you have a point there. And if you liked the program and felt like it was a good fit, then it makes sense.


----------

